# GT: Game 57 vs Sonics 2/28



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







VS








Los Angeles Clippers(27-28) VS 
Seattle Sonics(22-34)

WHEN: Wednseday, February 28th, 2007 - 7:30 PM PT; 10:30 PM ET
WHERE: Staples Center - Los Angeles , CA
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket; NBA-League Pass; ESPN AM 710
Season Meetings: Sonics Win 95-85
Clippers Win 98-76



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Sam Cassell | Cuttino Mobley | Corey Maggette | Tim Thomas | Elton Brand

Key Reserves







|







|








Daniel Ewing | Quinton Ross | Chris Kaman

Bobcats Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Earl Watson | Ray Allen | Rashard Lewis | Chris Wilcox | Nick Collison

 Key Reserves







|







|








Luke Ridnour | Mickael Gelabale | Johan Petro


Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 101-97
Q's Prediction Record: 33-23
ClipperNation Predictions: 8 Say Clippers Win, 2 Say they lose.

ESPN Game Preview:



Trying to earn back-to-back playoff berths for the first time in 14 years, the Los Angeles Clippers will be without one of their starters for the rest of the season.

The Clippers look to press on after the injury to point guard Shaun Livingston as they host the Seattle SuperSonics in the first game of a home-and-home series on Wednesday.

After finishing with the fifth-best record in the Western Conference last season, Los Angeles (27-29) is in the mix for one of the final playoff spots. The Clippers have not made consecutive trips to the playoffs since 1991-92 and 1992-93.

Los Angeles beat Charlotte 100-93 on Monday to win back-to-back games, but the victory came with a price as Livingston left with a dislocated left knee cap. An MRI taken Tuesday revealed further damage as it was revealed Livingston tore three of the four ligaments in his knee and had a dislocated patella.

Click to expand...




*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ewing needs to step up big time because Cassell can't log too many minutes. I hope and think the Clippers will win and get back to .500.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Ewing needs to step up big time because Cassell can't log too many minutes. I hope and think the Clippers will win and get back to .500.


is conroy going to be available for this game? if not i hope at least the one after. this kid is supposedly a star in the d-league


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I really need to fork out how ever much it takes to get a second DVR box. Second game in a row im missing due to my tv shows. If clippers were top 4 seed, i wouldnt be missing the game, but about the only thing interesting about this game is to see the wilcox/kaman dynamic...perhaps see how the clippers respond to the injury. 

Is it true the people i have always called idiots, the FSN video crew kept replaying the injury last game? SICKENING. If thats the case, i bet they replay it again this game, so good thing im not watching it.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man the Clippers better win this, i wouldnt be surprised if Wilcox had like a career game or something and Ray Allen always seems to play great against us but wow that "Conroy" guy was a star in the D-league?? 
i think the Clippers should go for more "stars" when they go to look in the d-league...than lets say...Doug Christie
haha
and yeah while i get my cable, ima go watch this game at a friends house im interested to see how the Clippers respond ...Daniel Ewing in particular ...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

kinda wierd seeing ewing's pic in the game thread...gotta get used to it i guess...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> kinda wierd seeing ewing's pic in the game thread...gotta get used to it i guess...



Your not alone, but Ewing is actually a pretty solid player, I always thought he could become a backup PG on a solid team and be a nice role player, now he has a chance to show it. I won't be surprised if Ewing starts tomorrow due to it being a back to back.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers are 0-13 on the first night of back to backs, let's see if they can end that tonight.

According to Mike Greenfield of TeamRankings has the Clippers with a winning margin of 2.6+ and a 60.7% chance of victory. It is the battle of the 17th ranked Clippers and the 24th ranked Sonics according to the site as well.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"Injuries could scuttle playoff bids for some."
that is the title on a piece of Yahoo Sports with a picture of an injured Livingston...

really, it sucks that Livingston got hurt and everything, but cmon you guys think him not playing is gonna have that big of an impact??? 
if Ewing can just give us some good minutes without turning the ball over a couple 
assists a couple points....we should be fine....geesh, ive read some articles 
and people are acting like if this is the end of the world for the Clippers.....
sorry for being blunt but Livingston is not that big of a loss.....
all we need is a PG to take his place...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand wins the tip.

Brand misses a layup But Corey gets it, missses, gets it, misses, gets it and scores!

Collison hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand posts up and gets fouled on the shot.

Brand makes 1 out of 2.

Allen misses a jumper.

Ross hits a nice jumper.

Wilcox turns it over.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT squares up and scores on the jumper.

Allen drives and scores on the layup.

TT drives but misses.

Lewis drives and scores easily.

Cassell hits a LONG 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Lewis misses a jumper.

Cassell pulls up but misses.

Maggette with the nice steal!

TT drives for the finger roll layup.

Ross with the steal!

TT bricks a 3.... ew

Allen misses a 3 but Collison gets it back.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ridnour to Collison for the all-opp.

Brand drives and gets fouled on the shot.

Brand makes 1 out of 2.

Ridnour hits a long 2.

Corey hits a long jumper, nice.

Allen throws it away.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell misses but Ross gets it but TT misses a 3 but Cassell knocks the ball out on Ridnour, Clipper ball.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up, 14-10.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Corey throws it away.

Ridnour drives but misses the floating layup.

Kaman travels.

Lewis misses and there is a loose ball foul on Collison his 2nd foul.

Kaman misses but gets the rebound and makes a crazy layup, hahah.

Loose ball foul on a Clipper.

Wilcox hits a jumper.

Brand posts up and misses in and out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox looses the ball.

Cassell drives and scores in slow motion.

Wilcox again turns it over.

Kaman "passes" the ball to Brand who gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes both FT's.

Cassell fouls Lewis on the shot.

Lewis makes 1 out of 2.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up, 20-13.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette with a terrible shot as he tried to draw the foul.

Watson hits a fall away jumper.

Maggette misses but Brand gets it and gives it to Mobley for 3!!!

Offensive foul on Wilkens, nice job Maggette.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ewing checks in for Cassell.

Brand to Kaman for the nice layup.

Blocking foul on Kaman, bad call.

Ridnour hits a 3.

Brand misses a jumper.

Lewis misses a 3 and Petro gets the loose ball foul as he pushes, 2nd foul for Petro.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Because of the push off Kaman gets to shoot 2.

Kaman makes both FT's.

TT fouls Wilcox on the dunk attempt.

Wilcox makes 1 out of 2.

Mobley gets stripped.

Lewis misses a 3.

Buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 26
Sonics 19

Not a bad quarter. Clippers are doing a pretty good job on both the offense and defense. If Brand could make a jumper (all his misses have been very close) the Clippers could be up more.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Allen drives and scores.

Maggette gets free and hits the layup.

Allen misses but gets his own miss.

Watson drives and gets fouled by Kaman on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Watson makes both FT's.

TT for 3!!!

Sonic turnover.

Mobley misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Allen hits a long 2.

Maggette drives, scores, and gets fouled!

Maggette completes the 3 point play.

Allen drives and misses, good rebound by Kaman.

Ewing misses a pull up.

Watson hits a jumper from the key.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ewing with the bad pass.

Watson travels.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up, 34-27.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley misses a bad jumper but TT gets it misses but gets it again and gets fouled on the shot.

TT makes both FT's.

Allen scores on a what it looked like a travel.

Mobley misses the quick turn around.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Collison steps out of bounds.

TT misses a 3 badly.

Lewis banks in a runner.

TT posts up and scores.

Hand check foul on Ewing, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ridnour misses a 3, ball goes out.

Cassell pull up time!

Allen misses but gets it back and lays it in.

Cassell misses a 3.

Watson misses a 3.

TT misses a 3.

Loose ball foul on TT.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up, 40-33.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Lewis drives and misses a bank.

Brand to an OPEN Mobley for the easy layup, great pass.

Watson hits a jumper.

Mobley with a bad jumper.

Ross bumps Allen, non-shooting.

ALlen misses, Lewis gets and bricks a 3.

Brand gets fouled on the shot.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up, 42-35.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes both FT's.

Allen misses a jumper.

Ross in and out and in!

Allen gets fouled on the shot.

Technical foul on Bob Hill.

Cassell makes the FT.

Allen makes both FT's.

Cassell drives for the layup!

Allen misses a 3.

Ross misses a jumper.

Watson makes a 3 and gets fouled.

Watson completes the 4 point play.

Cassell misses a jumper.

Ridnour misses a 3.

Cassell passes it to himself and scores, haha. No it wasn't a travel or double dribble.

Wilcox scores on the open layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 51
Sonics 43

Though the Clipper are up I think they could be up more due to the fact that the Sonics are turning the ball over. If the Clippers shoot a little better they would have a bigger lead. Brand really needs to make a shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Lewis banks the jumper.

Maggette misses a jumper.

Allen misses but Wilcox with a nice tip dunk.

Brand drives, scores, and gets fouled!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand completes the 3 point play.

Allen drives and scores.

Brand misses a jumper.

Wilcox hits a jumper.

Errr.....

TT gets stripped.

Lewis gets fouled on the breakaway and will shoot 2...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Lewis makes both FT's.

Ross misses a jumper but TT is there to tip it in.

Ridnour scores after two misses.

Cassell misses a pull up.

Foul on TT?!?!?!?!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Collison scores.

Sonics all of a sudden are up.

Brand posts up and scores.

Lewis with a monster bank.

Cassell for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand with the bump foul, non-shooting.

Lewis misses in and out.

Cassell misses a pull up.

Ridnour misses a layup.

Ross misses a drive but Brand tips it in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette with the steal.

Cassell gets stuffed by Wilcox, nice block.

Maggette hits a long jumper.

Allencatch and misses but Collison gets it.

Ridnour drives for the bank layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses a jumper.

Wilcox with a monster dunk.

Maggette misses a jumper..

Lewis blows by Maggette and scores.

Maggette drives and scores, nice flop Collison.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox throws one up and in.

Cassell misses.

Timeout taken.

Tied game.

Terrible quarter so far.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

I kind of like the sonics. Wish the clippers were playing a bit better.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Lewis falls and Maggette gets called for the foul?!?

Lewis makes both FT's.

Maggette drives and gets fouled, keep driving Corey.

Maggette makes 1 out of 2.

Kaman with the bump foul.

Timeout, Clippers down 1.

kjlsfdajdfslkdsfaklj


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Watson makes 1 out of 2.

Mobley for a long 2.

Watsdafskljsfkj


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

at least maggette's jumper has returned


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Its nice to see Maggette play more then 25 minutes a night...


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Some absolute bull**** calls right there.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

TucsonClip said:


> Its nice to see Maggette play more then 25 minutes a night...


and have only one turnover


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Mobley nails the three gets whacked, but no call? Terrible officiating right now.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Cassell looked pissed at kaman after that miss.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

fasten those seatbelts, great game going on


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

cassell goes out with what looks like a slight groin strain


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

elton brand with HUGE blocks and rebounds.
cassell back in


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Sonics Throw It AWAY!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm impressed with Will conroy's energy on the bench. That guy is into it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

That was a frustrating 2nd half but hell I have said it before and I will say it again, I'll take the win. Defense in the 4th quarter especially in the clutch periods was fantastic. I like Conroy, he didn't play a second but the guy is full of heart and I respect the energy he brought as a cheerleader. Kaman was clutch with those 2 HUGE FT's!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I hope Cassell is ok, he did come back and play but even a minor injury is concerning with no good backup for him.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clipper Nation is back! I hope it's for good now. Quick 3 game win streak over the W's, Sonics and Cats is solid, but we NEED to win tomorrow


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

cadarn said:


> I'm impressed with Will conroy's energy on the bench. That guy is into it.


yeah its nice to see that, it seems as if no one on the ******* team besides Cassell really gets into it like COnroy did, even Dunleavy at times, his facial expressions are so dull....its like if he doesnt even wanna be coaching :lol: 

but i say if Sam is hurt, why not give Daniel and Conroy most of the duties next game??? i mean the Clippes are going to need another PG so i mean they might as well let Conroy play and let Cassell rest....
its annoying to see the Clippers acquire guys and then NOT PLAY THEM AT ALL DAMNIT

overall, horrible shooting night, if the Clippers would have played well they would have blown them out, if the Sonics would have played well they would have blown the Clippers out .....but all in all a win is a win 
and well 1 game below .500 :yay: 
and damn is it me or does Chris Kaman look lost out there ???????????:curse:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

by the way, it seems Daniel Ewing is nervous out there, at times he was hesitant to shoot, like when he passed up an OPEN 3, if he can knock down the shot i say take it, we are really not in a position where he can lack confidence he needs to just play like he knows he can....i say this because when he made a J i saw him and he crunched his fists together like "damn finally" and well damn man, i know Dunleavy has his ****ing system, BUT why not give Korolev some PT , James ??? mix it up use even the last guy on the bench man, we won fine and dandy these games against below par competition but we are really going to have to be deeper if we really want to contend....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

by the way nice efficient game by Corey...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

And the amazing schedule continues. The records wont tell the whole story since we had games like when golden state had like 2 guys in uniform, games where players were suspended, had just been injured, etc. but still, it sure seems that we have played a lot of crap teams the last month or so. Can anyone combine the opponent's records in our wins the lats month and a half or so?

Second game ive missed this season. How does chris kaman's body look? Not in a mike smith way, but i heard he lost 13 pounds...does he look weaker? Skinnier? Strange that the first night of a back to back the play guys so many minutes. I wonder if its like a MLB double header, and tomorrow they play a lot the guys who didnt play at all. 

And ive said it before..i like kaman coming off of the bench....regardless that hes still coming back from near death flu or whatever, i say bring him in as the 6th man .


----------

